# FreeBSD on an IBM Virtual I/O Server (VIOS)



## pdrecker (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,

I like to install FreeBSD on an IBM Virtual I/O Server (VIOS).

The current VIOS version (v2.2.3.50 - Standard Edition) is installed and VIOS is running on an IBM Power 720 Express (Model 8202-E4D).

The following operating systems are successfully installed using the dvd-ram drive:

IBM i V7R2
AIX 7.1
Ubuntu 14.04
Ubuntu 15.10
Every-time I try to boot FreeBSD from the dvd-ram I got the following message:


```
.----------------------------------.
  |  No Operating Systems Installed  |
  `----------------------------------'
```

I tested the following images:

FreeBSD-9.3-RELEASE-powerpc-powerpc64-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-powerpc-powerpc64-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-powerpc-powerpc64-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-powerpc-powerpc64-20151023-r289846-bootonly.iso
The IBM Power 720 Express has an Power7+. The processor compatibility modes "POWER6", "POWER6+" and "POWER7" are already tested.

Has anybody an idea?

Thank you for replies,

Pascal


----------



## neogeo (Nov 10, 2015)

Bootloader issue maybe? I'm not familiar with IBM platforms. Applying a manner of search-fu, perhaps a topical search, like "IBM VIOS DVD bootloader" might be informative?


----------



## pdrecker (Nov 14, 2015)

@neoqeo: Thanks, unfortunately it does not help. The system tries to boot from CD and then aborts with the following error:


```
Detected bad memory access to address: fffffffffffffffe
Package path = /packages/utilities
FAILED TO BOOT FROM DEVICE
```

@qpatrick: I 'm not sure whether I have understood you correctly. I know that FreeBSD is not officially supported by IBM. At the moment FreeBSD for PowerPC is also only a 2-tier architecture (development architectures). Nevertheless I like to use FreeBSD on different architectures (amd64, arm, arm64, ppc64 and ppc64le).


----------

